# How much do the pros preacher curl?



## goal_500_bench (Oct 1, 2005)

Like what is the most that was every curled and how much do the bodybuilders curl.  I seen one guy curling like 180 pounds.  This was impressive to me.  I was wondering how much do the top professionals curl for maxing out.


----------



## GFR (Oct 1, 2005)

I have never watched a pro curl over 165 for reps on the precher bench


----------



## goal_500_bench (Oct 1, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I have never watched a pro curl over 165 for reps on the precher bench


 What about dumbell curls...what is the highest max you've seen...for reps?


----------



## GFR (Oct 1, 2005)

with good form and 8+ reps....90lb db's


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 1, 2005)

I can do 75's for 6 with good form.


----------



## KEFE (Oct 1, 2005)

Enough!thats what they preacher curl!


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 1, 2005)

KEFE said:
			
		

> Enough!thats what they preacher curl!




Oh preacher curl.  We'll in that case 60's for 6.


----------



## MyK (Oct 1, 2005)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> I can do 75's for 6 with good form.



woW@!! you should be a pro, can I be your friend????


----------



## Mudge (Oct 1, 2005)

goal_500_bench said:
			
		

> What about dumbell curls...what is the highest max you've seen...for reps?



The world record used to be 185 with strict form, but that wasn't any bodybuilder.


----------



## goal_500_bench (Oct 1, 2005)

Mudge said:
			
		

> The world record used to be 185 with strict form, but that wasn't any bodybuilder.


 you mean 185lb dumbells???


----------



## Mudge (Oct 1, 2005)

For a single curl, yes. For reps I know Kazmaer could do 315x10 cheat curls with a barbell.


----------



## goal_500_bench (Oct 2, 2005)

Mudge said:
			
		

> For a single curl, yes. For reps I know Kazmaer could do 315x10 cheat curls with a barbell.


 Jesus Christ!!!  That motivates me though to keep trying to get stronger knowing guys out there are really that strong.


----------



## LexusGS (Oct 2, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> woW@!! you should be a pro, can I be your friend????


ROFL


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 2, 2005)

LexusGS said:
			
		

> ROFL




LOL, I thought he meant standing alt-dumbell curls, in which case 75 for 6 is nothing impressive at all.


----------



## Mudge (Oct 2, 2005)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> LOL, I thought he meant standing alt-dumbell curls, in which case 75 for 6 is nothing impressive at all.



I've never seen anyone in my gym do it, so I'd be impressed if I saw it.


----------



## arnold1 (Mar 22, 2010)

i am not a pro or somethin but i did 110kg 242 lbs preacher curl 1 rm full rep.


----------



## danzik17 (Mar 22, 2010)

Gee, thanks.  Can you also find a 5 year old thread about benching to say that you bench 600 raw with 1 hand?


----------



## ceazur (Mar 22, 2010)

danzik17 said:


> Gee, thanks.  Can you also find a 5 year old thread about benching to say that you bench 600 raw with 1 hand?


----------



## arnold1 (Mar 22, 2010)

danzik17 said:


> Gee, thanks.  Can you also find a 5 year old thread about benching to say that you bench 600 raw with 1 hand?




yes bring me the link bill kazmaier!!


----------



## Phineas (Mar 22, 2010)

arnold1 said:


> i am not a pro or somethin but i did 110kg 242 lbs preacher curl 1 rm full rep.



What a debut


----------



## sweetjaymz (Mar 22, 2010)

danzik17 said:


> Gee, thanks. Can you also find a 5 year old thread about benching to say that you bench 600 raw with 1 hand?


 

im on the floor!! hahahahahahaha!!!


----------



## MyK (Mar 22, 2010)

MyK said:


> woW@!! you should be a pro, can I be your friend????


 
This man right here is a MoTherFakin Genius!~!!!!

listen to dis man rite now!

aiight!


----------



## arnold1 (Mar 23, 2010)

WELL  its not worth it to even show you the clip..
this is not a joke that was done after 6 years of training realy hard so you all are fake and realy dont have any respect to anyone........


----------



## rockhardly (Mar 23, 2010)

arnold1 said:


> WELL  its not worth it to even show you the clip..
> this is not a joke that was done after 6 years of training realy hard so you all are fake and realy dont have any respect to anyone........


----------



## brk_nemesis (Mar 24, 2010)

I can curl over 700....


with my Dick.......

But i wont show you a clip of this glorious feat because "you are all fake, and you dont respect anyone."

Im now off to go revive some more 5 yr old threads...


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 24, 2010)

arnold1 said:


> i am not a pro or somethin but i did 110kg 242 lbs preacher curl 1 rm full rep.



Ye wel im 13, bin traning 4 two wekss and i cn do 120kg 4 six reps.


----------



## rockhardly (Mar 24, 2010)

Move! Get out da way bitch!  I gotta get in this here power cage and watch myself curl dis here massive amount of weight while I grunt and snort like a hungry heifer!  You can do those damned things later.  What do you even call those things, squats or something?  Pussies!


----------

